# Read this guys: metronidazole for gas incontinence



## LittleSteps (Nov 23, 2017)

Efficacy of antibiotherapy for treating flatus incontinence associated with small intestinal bacterial overgrowth: A pilot randomized trial

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/318991366_Efficacy_of_antibiotherapy_for_treating_flatus_incontinence_associated_with_small_intestinal_bacterial_overgrowth_A_pilot_randomized_trial


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

I tried it a bit ago but didn't notice a difference. Glad it's helping others though.


----------

